# Consumer Reports on Canidae



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

If some of you are having problems with dogs on Canidae you are not alone. http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/canidae.html


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Terry Fisk said:


> If some of you are having problems with dogs on Canidae you are not alone. http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/canidae.html


Thanks for posting that.

I've heard and read a lot of bad consumer reviews.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Yikes! Apparently diversifying the nutrient sources isn't the only thing going on with that food. I'm finishing up a last bag of old-formula Canidae. I'm not sure what I'll feed next.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

truth be told,

I have 5 dogs 2 Mals, 1 Dobe, 1 Shar Pei, and one Cane Corso.

They switched to the new formula a month ago and I have not seen anything outside of Normal.

The formula I did notice the difference was with the old Lamb and Rice, not bad but not good either.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Anne Vaini said:


> Yikes! Apparently diversifying the nutrient sources isn't the only thing going on with that food. I'm finishing up a last bag of old-formula Canidae. I'm not sure what I'll feed next.


We have had off and on vomiting and anywhere from cowpie to liquid stools after the switch. The transition took at least a week and we had problems then. After they were on 100% new formula dogs were OK until I opened the new bag, then we have had problems since. I would blame a virus or bacterial problem but the three dogs that are on Royal Canine have not had any of the problems the dogs on Canidae have had. When I visited a couple feeds stores this week to see what else was available they said they have had constant complaints about Canidae and their sales are dropping. Like you Anne, just not sure what to feed next but a change is coming soon at our kennel.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I forgot to ask why, but today when i was at the feed store picking up shavings I noticed they had a sign on their shelf saying ALL bags of Canidae are on sale. I think they are probably getting rid of it, when I told them I was switching because of problems they said other people had also mentioned issues. Time for Canidae to realize this was a big mistake, and go back to the old formula. Although it may be to late, they have lost a LOT of customer loyalty, especially with how they have handled complaints.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I am so glad I feed raw.

One of the reasons that I did switch to raw was I had been studying it, and had pretty much made my mind up to do so, when the recalls began. That did it for me...however, I still debated the wonderful things I had heard about Canidae. Stuck with raw...given this whole fiasco with the formula, really glad I did.


----------



## Johnny Cone (Aug 4, 2008)

I used and reccomended Canidae for years..... After the formula switch I transitioned to Innova Briefly while I researched feeding raw.... I transitioned my dogs to raw and am pleased so far.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I initially thought I might try the new stuff for a couple of my dogs but I'm glad I decided against it. We are kind of doing raw every other day and feeding California Natural's Healthwise. The dog's transitioned to it cold turkey just fine. 


Terrasita


----------



## andy norris (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow. We tried the new formula a few months ago. We had been feeding Canidae for several years prior to the switch. It didn't go to well. Intense itching, diarrhea, vomiting. We returned the food and switch to another brand and so far everything is back to normal. Such a shame they went and ruined their name and reputation over money.


----------

